# Pain in Upper Abdomen Under Breasts?



## luxe191919

Did anyone else ever get any pain in their upper abdomens right under their breasts starting about 3 fingers lenghts below them?Its mainly achy all day and today when I layed down I got a sharp pain that went away before I could even sit all the way down.Did anyone else get anything like this?


----------



## casann

yeah i have had that most of my pregnancy . Got told it was either trapped gas or heartburn ,and as you said , it can get pretty painful :(


----------



## luxe191919

Good I didnt know what it was it just started wednsday its so annoying and then when i got that sharp pain i freaked.glad to know its just as and heartburn.Is there anything i can take for it?


----------



## casann

to be honest , i don.t know what's safe during pregnancy . Maybe call your doctors ? You can get it checked out too just to make sure it is what i experience just to be on the safe side.


----------



## luxe191919

Alright thanks ill call right away and ask what she thinks we need to do.


----------



## shocker

I was getting pains in my chest that travelled up my throat for a few days and got quite scared and went to the doctors, it got worse when i was lying down and it was annoying when i was trying to get to sleep! Turned out it was acid reflux lol which is apparently very common in pregnancy! So perhaps this is it? either way if your worried then go to the doctors especially if its very painful x


----------



## Mocha

Did you maybe just pull a muscle?


----------



## luxe191919

shocker said:


> I was getting pains in my chest that travelled up my throat for a few days and got quite scared and went to the doctors, it got worse when i was lying down and it was annoying when i was trying to get to sleep! Turned out it was acid reflux lol which is apparently very common in pregnancy! So perhaps this is it? either way if your worried then go to the doctors especially if its very painful x

I called her and she told me to come in to check everything out and make sure it was ok.She was worried because of the one sharp pain id recived and havent recieved any since.It was acid reflux like you had with a little bit of indegestion and some gas.My mom said she got it really bad during her pregnancy with me so I feel better knowing that.Yeah it does get annoying but the end result will be worth it.


----------



## shocker

luxe191919 said:


> shocker said:
> 
> 
> I was getting pains in my chest that travelled up my throat for a few days and got quite scared and went to the doctors, it got worse when i was lying down and it was annoying when i was trying to get to sleep! Turned out it was acid reflux lol which is apparently very common in pregnancy! So perhaps this is it? either way if your worried then go to the doctors especially if its very painful x
> 
> I called her and she told me to come in to check everything out and make sure it was ok.She was worried because of the one sharp pain id recived and havent recieved any since.It was acid reflux like you had with a little bit of indegestion and some gas.My mom said she got it really bad during her pregnancy with me so I feel better knowing that.Yeah it does get annoying but the end result will be worth it.Click to expand...

Yeah i was quite scared about it aswell it felt so sinister lol my sister had it a lot from 7 months she was driven mad with it!! Glad to hear everythings ok and congrats :happydance:


----------



## luxe191919

Thanks!


----------



## baabysmomma

Oh yes !! all the time ! & I hate it !! 
Mainly when I sit or stand for a long period of time !! I just fix my posture and it makes it hurt less , doesn't make the pain completely go away though !


----------



## luxe191919

baabysmomma said:


> Oh yes !! all the time ! & I hate it !!
> Mainly when I sit or stand for a long period of time !! I just fix my posture and it makes it hurt less , doesn't make the pain completely go away though !

Yeah I know I am having really bad afternoon sickness cant call it morning cause it aint happening til 1 or 2 in the afternoon lol and I literally just lay down in my room for 2 or 3 hours until it passes and it stinks because as soon as I do its like "Hi im your gas and idesgestion I kow you know im here but im just going to say hello and make you even more uncomfortable why you vomit" it sucks lol i have started walking around the house and up and downstairs to just make it dull down or go away for even a minute!


----------



## Lkeecey

I've been having these pains, glad to know its only wind or acid-related. x


----------



## expectinroxie

If I were you I would go to the doc. I don't want to freak you out or scare you, but one of my friends had problems with her gall bladder, ended up having to get it removed the same day seh gave birth. She had problems passing gall stones or something like that. Good luck!!


----------

